# FSA, 3T or Easton handlebars



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

3T works with Campy, I think Specialized shallow drop bars are better At the hoods


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I currently have a set of FSA K-Wing Compacts handlebars on my road bike. The problem I have is they just don't work well with the Campy SR11 levers/hoods. I have adjusted them and moved the hoods until I'm blue in the face. I need to make a change as they are just not comfortable on the hoods. It's a bummer as the tops and the drops are perfect  I'm looking at the Easton EC90 SLX3 and the 3T Ergonova team. Both of these bars appear that they will work better with the Campy hoods as they don't have the flat spot on the top curve that the FSA's have which is causing the problem. That flat spot causes the Campy hoods to have a bump in them that goes right into my palm and is creating pressure. I don't know if you can see it in the picture but I tried. Anybody out there with feedback on this for me ?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Is this just an excuse to show off your beee-uuutiful bike?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Mapei said:


> Is this just an excuse to show off your beee-uuutiful bike?


Thanks for the nice comment. It is a nice looking bike but I have too get this worked out. 
Keep rolling :thumbsup:


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Eyorerox said:


> 3T works with Campy, I think Specialized shallow drop bars are better At the hoods


Thanks. I hadn't even thought of Specialized. Appreciate the suggestion :thumbsup:


----------



## roadriderR5 (Jan 12, 2011)

careful with the 3T bars. They are flare wider at the drops than at the tops. Means that if you get a 42cm width they are actually about 40cm on the tops .
I was never comfortable on their bars. I ended up using the Ritchey Evolution carbon bars, love them. They have a slight backwards sweep on top that is very comfortable when climbing on the tops.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Not sure if this will help, but check out this article on bars working with shifters at Velo:

A few of Nick Legan’s favorite things: Handlebars

Sweet bike, btw.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My 3T Ergonova bar is fine with Campagnolo v3 Ergolevers like yours, willieboy. I've come to like that it's narrower at the hoods than in the drops. I'm in full control in the drops but more aero on the hoods.

But before changing bars try the following: 
Put a 5 mm spacer below the stem. Compensate by rotating the bar to get the drops as low as they were. Move the Ergolevers down to compensate for the angle change.

Also you can put bits of bar tape just behind the hoods to even out the bump . Gee, you might wat to try this first. 
BTW when looking closely it seems like you bar tape is wrapped two layers on top of the hood making the bump bigger than necessary.


----------



## dombey19 (Oct 2, 2008)

What kind of tape is that you are using? I keep trying to get a good red tape that won't fade. I'm currently using Fizik. Is that what you have?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

FYI, Easton SLX3's are supposedly excellent with all 3 brands. At least that's why my instruction manual said. 

I'm using Shimano and it's great. But that's only because it's completely unnecessary bling via carbon.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

You should be ok with those bars, the have a pretty flat top, they should make for a nice flat transition. Just move your shifter down 4-10mm

If you are looking for a new bar, I suggest you also check out the Deda Zero100.

I use both the 3T Ergonova and the Deda Zero 100. I like them both but would prefer a blend of the two. I looked at the Eastons but I never found them cheap enough plus I am a bit wary about riding carbon bars.

3T Ergonova
Pros: very comfortable shallow drops, short reach (77mm), flared out drops
Cons: weight, flats are flat but a little too wide, because of the flared drops the hoods are narrower than the desired width 42cm bar = 40cm at the hoods.

Deda Zero 100
Pros: weight, very nice comfortable flat top (narrower than the 3t), short reach 75mm, price can be had for a very reasonable price online.
Cons: drops were too deep for me, they put the hands closer to the shifter (for me actually making harder to find both the thumb and finger shifters 3T drops are perfect for me! Measured outside to outside so if you want a 42cm bar get the 44cm.

Ideally I would have the Deda tops and reach mated with the 3T drops. Anyone making custom bars yet?

The 3T are on the Bianchi and the Dedas are on the Scott.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

mtnroadie said:


> You should be ok with those bars, the have a pretty flat top, they should make for a nice flat transition. Just move your shifter down 4-10mm
> 
> If you are looking for a new bar, I suggest you also check out the Deda Zero100.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much  I tried moving the levers down the bar but I felt like I was diving to much  Great looking bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

looigi said:


> Not sure if this will help, but check out this article on bars working with shifters at Velo:
> 
> A few of Nick Legan’s favorite things: Handlebars
> 
> Sweet bike, btw.


*Thanks for the article. Good read and thanks for the props on the bike *



kbwh said:


> My 3T Ergonova bar is fine with Campagnolo v3 Ergolevers like yours, willieboy. I've come to like that it's narrower at the hoods than in the drops. I'm in full control in the drops but more aero on the hoods.
> 
> But before changing bars try the following:
> Put a 5 mm spacer below the stem. Compensate by rotating the bar to get the drops as low as they were. Move the Ergolevers down to compensate for the angle change.
> ...


*Thanks for the tips. I've tried to rotate the bars up a little and move the hoods down but it messed up the top and the drop feel. I only have one wrap on the tape now. I might try the extra tape behind the hood*. 



dombey19 said:


> What kind of tape is that you are using? I keep trying to get a good red tape that won't fade. I'm currently using Fizik. Is that what you have?


*Lizard skin. I really like the feel of it. I keep it clean with Lysol wipes but I do it after every ride. I've been told I'm a little anal about the bike *


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Also you can put bits of bar tape just behind the hoods to even out the bump . Gee, you might wat to try this first.
> BTW when looking closely it seems like you bar tape is wrapped two layers on top of the hood making the bump bigger than necessary.


Your idea worked pretty well. I ended up making some blocks from an old tube that I installed behind the hoods under the tape. It's almost dead flat and the "bump" is minimal. Thank you so much!!! .


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

willieboy said:


> Thank you so much  I tried moving the levers down the bar but I felt like I was diving to much  Great looking bikes :thumbsup:


Thanks, I like bikes with a color theme, like yours, the Super Record is a nice compliment, and the blades... well i love mine and think they are the best pedals out there.

Also i overlooked the fact that you already have a 3T stem, 3T Ergonova Pro (w/ the red decals) would be a perfect match and i think it comes in white w/ red decals too. 

Ill give the Lysol a try on my DSP tape, my white tape is geting dirty.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

mtnroadie said:


> Thanks, I like bikes with a color theme, like yours, the Super Record is a nice compliment, and the blades... well i love mine and think they are the best pedals out there.
> 
> Also i overlooked the fact that you already have a 3T stem, 3T Ergonova Pro (w/ the red decals) would be a perfect match and i think it comes in white w/ red decals too.
> 
> Ill give the Lysol a try on my DSP tape, my white tape is geting dirty.


The 3t Ergonova bars would look nice for sure but telling the wife I need another $250.00 for bars might be difficult  Since I just put out $1,500.00 for some Easton EC90 SL clinchers  Should have those next week. 

When the bar tape gets real dirty, a gentle rub with rubbing alcohol does wonders  

Thanks for everything. This forum is great!


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

willieboy said:


> The 3t Ergonova bars would look nice for sure but telling the wife I need another $250.00 for bars might be difficult  Since I just put out $1,500.00 for some Easton EC90 SL clinchers  Should have those next week.
> 
> When the bar tape gets real dirty, a gentle rub with rubbing alcohol does wonders
> 
> Thanks for everything. This forum is great!


Your welcome,

Easton Ec90Sl hmmmm.... do not ride them in the rain, they brake just fine in the wet but the bearings just cant handle geting wet. Also only use the Swiss Stop Flash PRO pads Easton provides you, the regular yellow Flash pads are not that good with these wheels and seem to damage the brake track. The flash pros are softer rubber, and mine are still like new after 1500 miles. Atleast thats what i saw when i got my trp brakes recently.

Take care on very long decent with these, there seem to be some horrific failure, probably due to rider error and riding the brakes constantly.

Yeah i had trouble paying $250 for the Easton bars the Deda Zero 100 in white i got for like $90 -100, and the Carbon Presa was only like $220 (Upgrade Cyles, best kept secret next to Texas Cycle Sports). But in reality the Presa is only like 20g lighter than the Zero 100, and the shape is slightly different.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes I'm hoping I enjoy the carbon wheels and the 38mm profile. I promised my wife the bike is done after the wheels  I did say "this bike"  Thanks again for the help!


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Thought I might add to this—I have 3T Rotundo's (classic bends) w/ Shimano shifters. Drops are super comfy as there's no awkward ergo curve or anatomic flat section.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I have a set of Rotundos that I gave up because I could not reach the Campagnolo thumb lever easily from the bends. I should have exprimented more, with spacers, shorter stem lengths, bars turned up higher and hoods lower, maybe also tried a pure shallow drop trad bend like the Deda Newton Shallow. The Rotundo is medium drop, and my hands are so narrow that the bends on a shallow trad bend are still comfortable. But ok, I got me the Ergonovas instead, and do not find the bend awkward at all, and that flat top is super comfy when I put my lower arms on it soloing. But to each his own. 



willieboy said:


> Your idea worked pretty well. I ended up making some blocks from an old tube that I installed behind the hoods under the tape. It's almost dead flat and the "bump" is minimal. Thank you so much!!! .


That's cool.


----------

